# The big 3000



## DL Rupper (Jun 11, 2009)

I just wanted to top off at 3000 posts before I shut down.    :bleh:  :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 11, 2009)

Re: The big 3000

Congratulation on the 3 DL but you know you are just like that Dodge diesel  YOU CAN'T SHUT DOWN.   Hope you just mean for the day


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 11, 2009)

Re: The big 3000

DL, it took you almost 4 years to reach 3000. Wow! That's a lot of hot air!  (750 posts per year)  :clown:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 11, 2009)

Re: The big 3000

DL, I got almost a thousand to go to match you, but getting there!!!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 11, 2009)

Re: The big 3000

Way to go on 2000 Tex!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

Re: The big 3000

hey yea ,, tex did fianlly hit the big 2000 ,, and DL congrats on the 3000  :approve:  :approve:
DL got the big gray ,, and red star ,, and tex got the gray star


----------



## Domingo (Jun 12, 2009)

RE: The big 3000



WOW. Now I have posting envy.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 12, 2009)

Re: The big 3000

2000!  I didn't even look!  That and $7.95 and you can buy a cup of coffee!   :clown: 

PS. Domingo, get smart.  DL used to make his posts 1 letter at a time. It took 37 pages to read one of his posts!   :clown:


----------



## brodavid (Jun 12, 2009)

Re: The big 3000

congrats


----------



## brodavid (Jun 12, 2009)

Re: The big 3000

to


----------



## brodavid (Jun 12, 2009)

Re: The big 3000

both


----------



## brodavid (Jun 12, 2009)

Re: The big 3000

of


----------



## brodavid (Jun 12, 2009)

Re: The big 3000

you


----------



## brodavid (Jun 12, 2009)

Re: The big 3000

like that TEX


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Re: The big 3000

sorry dave ,, still only 411 post     ,, but u will get to the 2000 th post one day ,, and if u do tex will send u a free quart of oil ,, and a subscription to the " the way i made it in the oil business"  magazine ,, and he get's it published for free ,, i do all the proff reading of spelling for it         :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :clown:  :8ball:


----------



## brodavid (Jun 13, 2009)

Re: The big 3000

as Tex says, OH BOY


----------



## Shadow (Jun 13, 2009)

Re: The big 3000

congrats DL   Keep em coming.  Your closing in on Chelse.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 13, 2009)

Re: The big 3000

Nobody can say DL and I or not willing to give our opinions or share foolishness.  :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Jun 13, 2009)

Re: The big 3000

Congrats DL, keep up the postin and right on a trukkin.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 13, 2009)

Re: The big 3000

CONGRAT  to DL and Tex. maybe AL Gore was right we are under global warming WITH SO MUCH HOT AIR  coming from two of the best.. Keep it up and don't shut down now.  way to go  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

